# Core Strengthening



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hot Yoga is fantastic.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I use mckenzie for all the disc patients

mckenzie disc - YouTube

Try it out there's a lot of exercises, most if it is up to you, be conscious of your posture etc....


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Hot Yoga is fantastic.


I used to be a women's yoga instructor... holy crap that was the best job ever. 

Nah, just kiddin... unfortunately.:sad:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Shake weights, best snowboarding exercise ever!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Shake weights, best snowboarding exercise ever!


Hmmm... I wonder where they got THAT idea from... :icon_scratch: 

Actually last year there was a news report that a university or something proved that those literally don't work, along with the Sketchers Shape-Up shoes. After that, Sketchers offered a full refund for anyone who had bought a pair with the intention of _magically losing weight!_ I told Dave they wouldn't do anything, but he didn't listen! :laugh:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Hmmm... I wonder where they got THAT idea from... :icon_scratch:
> 
> Actually last year there was a news report that a university or something proved that those literally don't work, along with the Sketchers Shape-Up shoes. After that, Sketchers offered a full refund for anyone who had bought a pair with the intention of _magically losing weight!_ I told Dave they wouldn't do anything, but he didn't listen! :laugh:


So you say, buy shake weights for every girlfriend, THEY WORK!


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

Join a gym, look for a CXWORX class

About CXWORX


----------



## strangerDanger (Jan 12, 2012)

It's going to be tough to work your core without initiating your lower back. Besides, the lower back is crucial to your core, so it should be trained just like every other muscle in your core. 

Here is the first circuit I followed in PT after recovering from a parse fracture:

2 to 3 ab/lower back stretches to loosen up (e.g. back arches on all fours, cobra pose, child's pose, etc.).
Regular plank
Side planks
Dead bugs / Alternating 6 inches
Weighted squat
Weighted forward lunge
Weighted side lunge
Standing knees to elbows (be sure to keep your abs tense when doing these)
Hip lifts / Elevated hip lifts
V-sits

This circuit isn't exhausting and leaves a lot of room for customization (rep count, hold lengths, weight, how many times you run the circuit, etc.). If you can hold a regular or side plank for over 60 seconds, I recommend you replace the regular and sides planks with thai planks and thai crucifixes; they do wonders and engage your core's stabilization muscles because they force you to balance. Mason twists are also very good at engaging most of your core, especially when weighted.

I don't recommend you do core exercises that are designed to put a lot of compressing strain on your lower back, like supermans, since you already have back issues.

If you want to really focus on your abs (since you say you pulled a lower ab muscle), you're going to have to engage your lower back a little. A simple circuit would be:

In & Outs
Bicycles (both forward and backward)
Crunchy frogs
Cross leg / wide leg situps
V-up rollups

If you want more challenging ab exercises, check out the rest of the P90X's Ab Ripper X exercises; you can find the circuit free online. Warning, most of the other ab exercises in the circuit will put a lot of strain on your lower back.


Good luck!


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

strangerDanger said:


> It's going to be tough to work your core without initiating your lower back. Besides, the lower back is crucial to your core, so it should be trained just like every other muscle in your core.
> 
> Here is the first circuit I followed in PT after recovering from a parse fracture:
> 
> ...



thanks, thats more than enough to get me going. :thumbsup: this damn muscle needs to heal so i can get started


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I have back issues as well. Just had a partial Laminectomy and Bi-Lateral Rhizotomy done at L5-L4 about 6 weeks ago. 

I've found that planks and hanging leg raises are the best core exercises for me. The hanging leg raises (hanging from a chin-up bar) are great because they strengthen the abs while also strengthening the lower back at the same time. You just have to make sure you're not "swinging" the movement.


----------

